# My 25rss Is Possessed



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

Here us a good one. Of all the days for the site to be down. I think whats-his-name is hiding somewhere in the outback







. For the third time, while walking outside my house I heard someone talking. Following the sound, I found it was comming from the trailer. The radio was on!! The DW got a talking to:angry2: By the third time I realized it was not the DW!! Believe it or not, the radio is turning on by itself. Any suggestions? (please - CamperAndy). My first move was to hide the remote in a drawer. I'll see what happens. I may have to put in a switch to cut the power completely to the radio.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I would check to see if the Alarm is on.

Rob


----------



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

jlb said:


> Here us a good one. Of all the days for the site to be down. I think whats-his-name is hiding somewhere in the outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was an alarm







. I will go right now and check it. Thanks


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Eeeekkkkk......


----------



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

And4togo said:


> I would check to see if the Alarm is on.
> 
> Rob


Rob, I don't see any alarm. Reading the installation and brief instruction manual, I did notice a "clock function" by pressing "disp" and ">>". I set the time but don't see any alarm mode, and the instructions don't mention an alarm. Very strange!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just watched the Sixth Sense yesterday and have my own ideas.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

It is those Gremlins


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We had the same problem. There is an alarm, but I have no idea how anything on that stupid radio works. We didn't get any instructions for it whatsoever. Hopefully, it will be replaced soon.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

We've also had radio problems. Our radio volume is on full blast when you turn it on. What's up with that?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And4togo said:


> I would check to see if the Alarm is on.
> 
> Rob


Ditto there Rob
There should some sort of timer

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Disconnect the power completely from the radio for a few minutes and it should reset the radio to all default settings. I will see if I can find the specific instructions to set the alarm/wake up timer.

As for the power on volume, it is defaulted to 13, you can reset this to turn on at a lower volume but it will reset to 13 if you disconnect the power.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> As for the power on volume, it is defaulted to 13, you can reset this to turn on at a lower volume but it will reset to 13 if you disconnect the power.


Andy, would the instruction manual tell you how to reset the volume? That drives me nuts!








Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It does, because I did it to mine. Do not remember how. Can look it up later if needed.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Disconnect the power completely from the radio for a few minutes and it should reset the radio to all default settings. I will see if I can find the specific instructions to set the alarm/wake up timer.
> 
> As for the power on volume, it is defaulted to 13, you can reset this to turn on at a lower volume but it will reset to 13 if you disconnect the power.


Not sure if we are talking about the same radio here. Mine is a standard Jensen car deck with no clock or alarm.

Randy
[/quote]

Just finished doing some research on this and the Jensen car stereo JCD3050 that is being talked about does not have an alarm or clock. There is an older model that does but I can not find the manual.

As for setting the turn on volume.

Press and hold the "Sel/Menu" button for 3 seconds (you will hear a beep). Then adjust the volume to the level you want. This will reset back to 13 if you disconnect power from the radio.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, Where's Rod Serling when you need him!
Oh, I know... He's inside jlb's radio!

That's interesting about the volume. We have our power disconnected all the time, and when I turn the radio on, it never comes on at high volume.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

montanabound said:


> We've also had radio problems. Our radio volume is on full blast when you turn it on. What's up with that?


I have the same problem in my car.


----------

